# Big Valley Jamboree Stage Collapse--1 dead



## WildRoseBeef (Aug 2, 2009)

And 75 injured

More here: http://www.edmontonjournal.com/news...d+after+with+Alberta+storm/1853266/story.html


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Aug 2, 2009)

It's a terrible tragedy.


----------



## 2468herdsrgr8 (Aug 2, 2009)

Oh No ! Thats awful....I havnt watched the news for sometime now...My thoughts are with everyone involved.....


----------



## Kute Kitten (Aug 2, 2009)

Oh no! Were you at the  BVJ when that happened?


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Aug 2, 2009)

No, but it's shocking nonetheless.


----------

